# Kearsley Tropicals



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Is this place still open, seen his ad's about since xmas but whenever i ring never get a answer, any ideas anyone?


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Yes it is : victory:


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Cheers, has he not paid his phone bill or somethin?


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Its a one man band mate, if he has customers in he has to ignore the phone.


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeh been in loads of times, just that went before xmas and it was shut and heard it was closed down since, but seen the ad on some board and tried to ring it.Il just have to have a drive down.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Do you have a link to the ad? Wouldnt mind seeing his stock list tbh.


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Here you go mate, how its ok.

Various For Sale at Pets Classifieds


----------



## Northwest reps (Mar 1, 2008)

*website*

why not visit the website www.*kearsley*-*tropicals*.co.uk


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

Looking at his websit everything looks ok. Fairly recent update. So based on that my son and I travelled down to have a look and buy a royal python as he had a few listed. Got there to find the place shut up and looking quite deserted. This was a saturday afternoon so would have expected him to be open.


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Been there today, had to knock on door but they opened up and let me in, so its still open and had plenty of stock.


----------

